
Type-ahead suggestions based on the real-time search intent of a user - realrocker
https://medium.com/myntra-engineering/real-time-context-based-smart-type-ahead-suggestions-316ac7a25107
======
theFatemaLive
Where else can the real time user context getting used in Myntra?

